# Zoey our patterdale mix!



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

*Zoey our patterdale mix, heart failure..*

Well, yesterday little Zoey went to doggie heaven.  the last few days she seemed perfectly fine! She just was gone in the morning...vet looked her over, ect. Turns out she was born with a very bad heart  we notified the rescue we adopted her from and they called the family who adopted her sister to go get her heart checked out as it could be hereditary.

I am so sad...but trying to remain positive because she did have a good life, short as it was.

Has anyone else had any experience with a dog with a congenital bad heart?

This is her two days before. 









She loved hiking and swimming...


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

She's really cute!  Welcome to the forum


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHAHA she is super cute. How can you hate the iPad? Its so easy to use! lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe it's my Internet connection... Or maybe I am still a nube when it comes to iPads..hehe


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww what a cutie! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

She's a cutie!


----------



## BrokenDiamonds (Mar 1, 2012)

I love those little fiery dogs!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

*My little girl is gone..*

I just changed the original post...


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about her passing. my heart goes out to you.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you.. Never thought I would lose a dog this fast. Such is life, and it goes on. I love that crazy girl and miss her snuggles.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, life goes by too fast it seems.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Really?!? Soo sorry!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh man!! what a great lil dog!!! MAN! Im sorry for your loss.. For sure a BA lil dog!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha @ Firehazzard..she totally was BA! Thanks everyone!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OH NO I was so confused about why I was so positive about your loss, but then I realized you changed the thread and now I want to tell you how sorry I am for your loss. That is so hard and I can not imagine your pain. I hope her littermate checks out ok!


----------

